# Need help for youth fishing clubs



## bryandee11 (May 23, 2014)

I figured this was the best place to reach out for some help. We have a HUGE need for rods, reels and tackle for the youth fishing clubs here in the Northern region. I am looking for some help. All of you converted fly fisherman or other anglers that are sitting on equipment in your garage lets put it to good use and let the kids use it.

If you can help please give me a call or text me at 801-674-3394

Thanks for your support of our youth programs.

Bryan


----------

